# Goiânia 2021 !! Simplesmente A Melhor ...



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Otimas fotos


----------



## Vila Nova (Nov 21, 2010)

Belíssima coletânea de fotos, embora algumas estejam desatualizadas.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Eu sempre achei que o Palácio Pedro Ludovico não deveria ter sido construído na Praça Cívica. Ele destoou muito do conjunto arquitetônico (Art déco) da praça, não que tenha ficado feio.
E sobretudo, desvalorizou demais o Palácio das Esmeraldas, que é o palácio original da sede do executivo.
Os goianienses mais novos (natos ou não) mal sabem da existência do Palácio das Esmeraldas ali na praça ou o que ele é, sua história, etc. O Ludovico simplesmente o "engoliu".


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

No mais, lindo thread. Eu amo Goiânia, sou suspeito.


----------



## Ale Oliveira (Dec 27, 2013)

Goiânia é fantástica sou fã dessa cidade, na primeira e na segunda imagem ela se mostra muito imponente!


----------



## JrGec (Jun 20, 2009)

Top demais! Parabéns pelo thread. Tem umas fotos bem antigas, mas muito bacanas também. 
É impressionante como um simples programa de recapeamento melhorou o aspecto em alguns lugares da cidade. Algo básico.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Conheci Goiânia em 2006, onde estive 3 vezes em um curto espaço de tempo: fevereiro, abril e maio.

Na época já gostei muito e dá para ver que de lá para cá a cidade evoluiu muito!!!


E, olha que legal: eu conheci o SSC em 2006 procurando no Google por fotos panorâmicas de Goiânia, depois da minha última ida lá!!!!


----------



## Eng Diego (Mar 26, 2020)

Show , sem palavras


----------



## Weber Gyn (Nov 20, 2013)

West Office e atrás ficando bem alto o ID vida urbana, no setor Oeste.


----------



## HaroldCg (Jan 2, 2010)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Nossa, andou isso tudo? Pagando promessas?
> Brincadeiras à parte, acho muito legal quem tem a oportunidade de conhecer o país de cabo a rabo!
> Dizem que Campo Grande é menos quente que Cuiabá, mas em termos culturais, Cuiabá ganha. Como eu não conheço nenhuma delas (ainda) não tenho opinião formada.


Nem compara o clima de Cuiabá com o de Campo Grande rsrs. Cuiabá é extremamente calor, diferentemente de Campo Grande, até pelas questões geográficas. Aqui, faz calor, mas em níveis aceitáveis, tendo temperatura média anual de 24/25 graus. Inclusive, Campo Grande é a capital do CO com temperaturas mais amenas e que realmente faz frio no outono/inverno, se aproximando, facilmente de 0 grau. Campo Grande é uma cidade de extremos, num único dia pode fazer todas as estações do ano rsrs. Está 30 graus, de repente o tempo fecha, chove, a temperatura cai para 10 graus e vem uma neblina que você não vê mais nada rsrs, depois abre tudo de novo rsrs. Outubro e novembro são os meses mais quentes do ano por aqui, ao passo que de maio a agosto/setembro, muitas frentes frias derrubam constantemente as temperaturas. Eu já morei em GYN e lembro que no período do inverno, por aí, é alta temporada de calor, onde as pessoas vão para aquele rio famoso tomar banho e até me espantei, pois isso é praticamente impossível por aqui, por conta do frio. Uma amiga minha ai de GYN me falava que nunca pegou tanto frio na vida, igual pegou aqui em CG rsrs. E em termos culturais, também temos muitas coisas para você conhecer!! Venha visitar CG (inclusive, no fds o tempo muda de novo, aproveita e venha curtir um frio rsrs).


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Goiânia está fabulosa, um luxo!


----------



## mgomidet&v (Jun 4, 2021)

Tenho até medo de ir para uma cidade linda dessa, medo de não querer voltar mais pra SP


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Facim de trocar SP por Goiãnia, nem vai .


----------

